# H: 40k, Fantasy, Board Games, FOW, Books, RPG [W]: $$, Daemons, CSM, VC, Orks, Aegis



## Necrotes (Sep 27, 2009)

*Prices do not include shipping*
Haves:
Warhammer: 
Warhammer fantasy hardback Daemons of chaos book-$35
5 Imperial Guard Ogryn painted- $75
Imperial Armor Apocalypse second edition -$50 
box of bitz- mostly chaos and IG bitz but a random mix of things- $30
1 oop metal daemon prince with no base- $15
5 WOC chaos knights in various stages of painting- $22
12ish of the oop dark eldar warriors- $15
2 chaos spawn primed white -$30
2 AOBR warbosses built- $10

Warhammer Novels: all in good condition and read through once or twice 
The Killing Ground Hardcover 
Soul Drinkers Omnibus 
Tales of the Old World 
Eldar Prophecy 
Space Wolf Omnibus 
The Flight of Eisenstein 
Angels of Darkness 
Palace of the Plague Lord 
Eye of Terror 
Atlas Infernal 
Runefang 
Sons of Dorn 
Redemption Corps 
Cain's Last Stand 
False Gods 
The Armor of Contempt 
40k Damnation Crusade Comics #1-6 
40k Fire and Honor comic #1 
-Take them all for $80 

D&D 4th Edition books: 
Open Grave: Secrets of the Undead 
Monster Manual 1 
Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen 
-Take all the D&D for $40

Board Games: 
Halo Interactive Strategy Game (x2) -$60 
Attack!- $20 
Chaos in the Old World- $30
Horus Heresy- $50
Settlers of Caanan-25 
Settlers of Catan: Struggle for Rome- $40 
Shogun- $100 

FOW 
4 105mm German artillery pieces 
4 Opel Trucks painted 
Panther G platoon NIB 
2 Panther A's painted 
Blitzkrieg book 
Africa book 
Fortress Europe book 
-Take it all for $220

Misc: 
Inquisitor Rulebook - $20
OOP Dark Angels Codex 4th - $5 
OOP Chaos Marine Codex 4th-$5 
OOP Eye of Terror-$10 
Indes Astartes 2- $40 
Dark Heresy Game Master's kit- $10 
Deathwatch Game Master's kti- $10 
White Dwarf 379 (first part of the SOB codex)-$15 
Star wars core rulebook second edition west end games-$10 
Star Wars Novels PM me for a list. 

Wants: 

Biggest want right now is $$

Warhammer 40K 
Aegis defense line NOS or built with quad gun
Plaguebearers (new sculpts preferred) 
Pink Horrors (need lots and lots, will trade in your favor for the last edition metal models) 
Skullcannon of Khorne
Chaos Warhounds NOS/NIB only
Heldrake 
Maulerfiends 
Ork Lootas (need 15-20) not painted otherwise okay
Ork Shoota boyz (need 30) not painted otherwise okay
New Vampire counts Zombie Dragon (NOS only)


----------

